# Nice fish



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Got some time off of work this past week due to the G20, and decided to head up to Chautauqua for a few days. I spent a good bit of time trolling the south end of the lake. On Wednesday night I was running one of my baits I made last year and as I was coming around a turn it got eaten, turned out to be my biggest so far at 48


----------



## BruceKY (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice One!!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Man that's some fish there - and to make it even better, on one of your own lures, congratulations.pete


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice fish...congrats!!

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful bait, beautiful fish! 

Congratulations!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

vc1111 said:


> Beautiful bait, beautiful fish!
> 
> Congratulations!


That about sums it up for me too! How cool is it to not only create a lure that looks like a million bucks, but to go catch a trophy like that with it?
Does it get any better than that???


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Man thats awesome! Congratulations on a beautiful fish.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You're supposed to smile and be happy when you have a picture taken holding a nice fish . You look like you are concerned that the photographer doesn't know how to work the camera.

Nice fish though !


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all of the kind words and it's been a joy seeing and learning from the best!! I know some of you said that nothing gets better than that, but the story actually does get alot better. It just so happened that I had my mom out with me that evening on the boat and she got to net that fish for me. It was definitely an evening neither of us will ever forget, especially since that's only the second musky she's seen in person. I asked if she wanted to get in the photo but she saw the teeth and passed  I'm going to start including her in more of my fishing adventures cause so far we're 2/3 on trips she comes out with me!!! Thanks again and I hope you guys get some biggies this fall!!


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice fish. Fin clip.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Great fish and that has to be a cool feeling making the bait you caught it on. Has Mom ever brought one in? Wish I could have put my Mom on a fish like that.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice looking fish man! The bait looks like a Hot n Tot with a twist.


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Needed to laugh tonight!


Whaler said:


> You're supposed to smile and be happy when you have a picture taken holding a nice fish . You look like you are concerned that the photographer doesn't know how to work the camera.
> 
> Nice fish though !


----------

